# Hobie Outback question



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey guys, I hate to make a new thread for a simple question, but I just got a new 2011 Hobie Outback and was wondering where you guys store fish you catch out on the water. I have a fish bag, but I was thinking if I caught something over 30" where to store it. Anyone stick the fish in the hull via the latch in front of the seat? Thanks.


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm curious about this too. I have an OK Prowler and just recently started offshore fishing. Inshore I used a stringer and never had a problem. Only things I've caught offshore so far have been shark bait, so I threw those in the hatch...but am curious if something I was going to eat would be ok there.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

My Prowler I would just stick the larger fish in the leg wells and rest my legs on top the fish, but the Hobie doesn't have that cause of the peddles. Rest fish across lap? lol


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

How long did you normally go before you got the fish on ice?


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I put the fish in my fish bag and stuff it down in that very front hatch. I caught that 46 inch cuda and his tail was sticking out of the hatch. I could still pedal around just fine.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish bag on top of the front of the yak - attaches in 3 places (under the hatch bungies and thru the front carry handle. Zips facing the pedals. Big fish go in head first with the tail sticking out.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I just started using a fish bag in the front hatch and like it. I put the fish between the pedals to subdue it while I scoot forward to open the hatch (an idea I read on here before). A 25" fish is no problem. 30" might take a little finagling. I put two half gallon jugs of frozen water in the bag, and it has kept cold for six hours or so. A stringer or mesh bag is probably best for cooler weather inshore, but I'm still experimenting myself.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

I use a Sams cooler bag. I just stuff it in the front hatch with a little ice in it and leave it partially unzipped. then when i catch something i just shove it in head first! works brilliantly!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn! Great ideas guys! My fish bag would fit perfect in the front hatch. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

